# Static grass question



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

I want to buy some static grass. But I read some articles on here that say your have to statically charge them for them to look proper. Like using a bug zapper and other stuff. I was wondering if I could just take a balloon and rub it on my head to creat the static then put the balloon by the grass, would this work?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

balloon won't work very well, the static charge needs to be applied as the grass is being dropped onto the glue, that way its vertical, and stands up like real grass, without the static charge it will lay down flat on the glue, and look like matted grass...a modified bug zapper does work, i made one myself, not as strong static charge as a commercial on, but most of the grass stands vertical..full strength aileens tacky glue worked the best for me..


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

How about using a taser?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are articles on how to build a static grass dispenser from a bug zapper, however I've only used the real thing.

Build a Static Grass Applicator for Model Train Scenery


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

I wasn't understanding fully on how to do it, so I hit up YouTube and uh I'm now going to harbor freight on my day off and I'm gonna do this. Thanks GUNRUNNER!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Static grass works pretty well, I used it on my modular club layout. One thing, you have to use more grass than you might imagine, but you can recapture the stuff that doesn't stick and use it another day. Once it's totally dry, I use a soft brush to move the excess into a container and back into the grass supply.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

I want to use it to make Joshua trees. So I'm guessing to get that all around spiky look I'm gonna have to hold and apply at all angles?


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

I tried using the woodland scenics bushes but it doesn't come close to the grass ones I've seen. I copied some bodies pic from here of there's but I don't know if I can repost it, just to give you a idea of how it looks. I'm sure you know tho


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

I do realize now that after comparing my tree to his I see I need to make the truck and branches fatter. And need the branches to branch out more. This was my first attempt at making trees


----------

